
Ask HN: What's with companies making mid-levels interview seniors and leads? - outline_
Seems backwards to me.
======
shostack
I can't speak to your specifics, but I've interviewed people that would be my
manager before. While I didn't have the final hiring decision, my input was
valued because the person hiring them was C-level, and not as knowledgeable
about the function this person would be leading as I was in many ways, both
because of their skillset/experience, as well as the level of interaction they
had with the team.

Outside of title inflation concerns where it may be useful, it's really an
opportunity to get additional valuable perspectives.

------
icedchai
Senior / lead at one company is not necessary on the same level as one at
another. Rampant title inflation over the past decade has made this especially
true. I think I got my first "senior" title 2 years out of school! Also,
culture fit...

------
PaulHoule
You will have to work with those people. If you don't get along, you won't be
effective.

